# Lamptimer reset on sharp xg-nv33xe



## Nube (Apr 28, 2009)

My projectori is old Sharp xg-nv33xe/xg-nv3xe.(mostly knewd as nv33xe but on top of my projector is said nv3xe)
How can i reset lamp usage timer?

I read somwhere that it´s not even possible, someone said that there is some component in lamp and it resets the timer when lamp it replaced but i didnt see anything :4-dontkno

I would really appriciate if someone can help :laugh:


----------

